# Got a Job offer - need some advices



## sfc1993 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello Guys and Girls,

This will be my first thread in this forum, but I have already read a lot of interesting advices here.

I am 22 year old male German writing my Bachelor Thesis at the moment. I'm studiying business economics and work in the marketing department of an construction company in the water industry. I have this job for about 2 years now and I like the team alot, although I have never wanted to work in the marketing.

I would like to make a masters degree afterwards in science or engineering here in Germany.

Now my company asked me if i am interested in working in Dubai for a longer time (2-5 years) and I was really surprised of that great offer. The company has about 1700 employees in different countries and I know that they have good forecast for the middle east region, therefore they want to expand our office in Dubai.


Now I am very young and may be blind, therefore I would like to get some tips from you before I will have a interview with the HR department.


How much should I earn at minimum to have a good life there ? I have a lot of experience for a student but the company isn't known for well paying the german colleagues here in Germany ... Are 3000-4000 € enough to have a decent life ?

My life here in Germany is pretty comfortable, I have a car, nice flat and doing my pilot license. 

BUT this can be a really push for my futher carrier. If I go to Dubai for let's say 3 years, I can switch the company, stay in my current company or doing my masters degree - I will be 25 which is still pretty young.

So are there any points I should really take care of?

BTW I don't have a girlfriend anymore, I had one for 4 years and I missed a lot of cool things you can only do when you are young. It will be also really good for my personal education etc.

I'm excited for your opinions 
Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you mean AED 3 to 4000?


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

With €4000 in Europe you have a great life.. in Dubai not so much. Everything is expensive and adding housing, utility bills, food, car+fuel, phone+4g, a weekend get away, beach clubs access, fun nights etc.. those dirhams go real quick.
But it's always a matter of how you are willing to live. if you don't mind living in a studio apartment in a non prime location, if you will make most of your meals at home, if you won't need a car or at least won't have a long drive to/from work you could be fine.

As you said, you are young so you can stil shrug the "saving money" concept for now in favour of building a nice CV. my personal suggestion I wouldn't consider anything under €4000 which is already on the low side.



sfc1993 said:


> Hello Guys and Girls,
> 
> This will be my first thread in this forum, but I have already read a lot of interesting advices here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

You say the company is about to start up an office in water industry construction out here. Have a think about what your company will do differently than all the other companies already out here. 

Clients don't really care about European quality when it comes to construction, contracts in water are generally won by being the cheapest out there. Even to the point of contractors taking on jobs they haven't got a cat in hell's chance of meeting the budget and deadline but once they're in through the door the excuses begin.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> Clients don't really care about European quality when it comes to construction, contracts in water are generally won by being the cheapest out there. Even to the point of contractors taking on jobs they haven't got a cat in hell's chance of meeting the budget and deadline but once they're in through the door the excuses begin.


You mean legitimate variations


----------



## sfc1993 (Oct 24, 2015)

We already have an office in Dubai but not a really Marketing person. Now they have good forecasts for Dubai therefore they want to expand there with new departments etc.



How much will I need for the following:

-Housing (~300 m², one bedroom, one saloon, kitchen, bathroom, Gym included) in a better area
- Life costs (energy, water, food (I will try to eat home most days))
- Car (I can buy a used one budget is about ~5000-8000 €, I will sell it when I have to leave)
-Living costs (I don't need to go to a club every weekend, but I would like to get out to get in contact with people)


Is it possible to do my PPL-A there or is it too expensive?


Should I get paid in € or AED?



Thank you


----------



## Edres (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi
4,000 euros will be around 16,000 AED, 
Housing will cost you around 90,000 AED per year for one bedroom flat in a good location.
You will be paying around 400 AED per month Water and electricity bill. 
A normal/good restaurant a meal for two will cost you around 200 - 300 AED.
You will be spending around 300 AED for fuel per week.
Mobile phone and Internet will cost you around 300 per month. 
And a good condition car will cost you around 9,000 euros.

I hope this info will help you out.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're 22 years old.

Get a flatshare in the Marina for 4-5,000 AED/month, inclusive of all bills. Plenty of them available.

You have to treat Dubai as a high cost city similar to London. How many 22 year old people in London live in their own apartment in a prime area? Preciously few. It's very expensive here but on 20,000 a month it's quite doable.


----------



## sfc1993 (Oct 24, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> You're 22 years old.
> 
> Get a flatshare in the Marina for 4-5,000 AED/month, inclusive of all bills. Plenty of them available.
> 
> You have to treat Dubai as a high cost city similar to London. How many 22 year old people in London live in their own apartment in a prime area? Preciously few. It's very expensive here but on 20,000 a month it's quite doable.


Hey that sounds interesting !

Here in Germany Flatsharing for young people means you live in a dirty apartment with everyday party etc. 

But I had a look and found some really nice offers, especially for House / Villa Sharing.

Are there any recommendations for the area ? (Especially Villa / House Sharing)

Budget would be 5-6 k AED maybe more


----------



## Edres (Oct 28, 2015)

With 5-6k AED you can get your own appartement or studio in a good area, so why look for sharing, anyways you can search up in Dubizzle.com and look for appartement. I have a friend who rents 4,500 per month for a studio in Arjan. So for 5-6K you can get a pretty good one.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know what your definition of a "good area" is but you cannot get a studio for 5K a month in the Marina or other popular areas with Western expats.

If I had a choice between a studio far out in a dusty community or a flatshare in the Marina or JLT or downtown or a nice villa near the beach, especially at the age of 22, I know which one I would take.

The other problem with a studio is that you still need to pay your rent in either 1-4 cheques for the year, plus 5% deposit (not always refundable), 5% fee to the agent, expense in furnishing it, then the monthly operating costs (dewa/utilities, air conditioning if necessary, internet, the 5% housing tax). A 5K/month studio quickly becomes closer to 6-6500/month.

The cheap studios are also a long way from the popular areas. You will need a car, whereas if you live in the Marina or JLT you can use the metro, which is great if your office is by a metro stop too, saving you the expense of owning or renting a car if you want.

The other disadvantage to renting your own place is that you're tied to a lease. There's something to be said about retaining as much flexibility when you've just moved to Dubai, especially at age 22. Perhaps the job won't work out. Perhaps you'll decide you don't like Dubai. Perhaps something better comes along back home. In a flatshare you can leave any time. In a studio, you have to pay stiff penalties (usually two month's rent) to get out of the lease.

Last, but not least, for someone new to town, flatsharing is a great way to meet people. He's only 22. If I were him, I'd find a flatshare for the flexibility and social aspect as well as to minimise expenditures (most flatshares include utilities, internet and even maid service with the rent) and take the extra money and travel. 



Edres said:


> With 5-6k AED you can get your own appartement or studio in a good area, so why look for sharing, anyways you can search up in Dubizzle.com and look for appartement. I have a friend who rents 4,500 per month for a studio in Arjan. So for 5-6K you can get a pretty good one.


----------



## sfc1993 (Oct 24, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> I don't know what your definition of a "good area" is but you cannot get a studio for 5K a month in the Marina or other popular areas with Western expats.
> 
> If I had a choice between a studio far out in a dusty community or a flatshare in the Marina or JLT or downtown or a nice villa near the beach, especially at the age of 22, I know which one I would take.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the answer!

Thumb up for your well mentioned points, I thought about flat sharing last week and came up with the same ideas 

BR SFC


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Edres said:


> Hi
> 4,000 euros will be around 16,000 AED,
> Housing will cost you around 90,000 AED per year for one bedroom flat in a good location.
> You will be paying around 400 AED per month Water and electricity bill.
> ...


Lool??? 
300 AED per WEEK? unless he is getting a v12 car, I very very highly doubt he will even get close to 300 AED per week.

I have a v6 3.5 engine sports car, I get 500km from 130 AED ..


It is beyond me how anyone can say 16k AED is minimum for a 22 year old single guy.

- in regards to housing, sharing is a good idea for the social aspect. 
- however you can find in a good tower in the Marina for 80-90k for a 1 bedroom, probably 60-70 for a studio decent buildings too the prices are falling agents just won't accept but lowball few and you will find something, I negotiated my renewal and got it down by 5k, last month, even tho the rera calculator was allowing the landlord to increase by 5%.

You can beyond live with 20k a month - unless you out in high end clubs/brunches 3-4 days a week.


----------

